# What does it take to shoot an unarmed man?



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## custom (Jun 11, 2011)

That whole countries government is just rotten to the core. They all should be lined up and executed just like they did to that kid.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 11, 2011)

Why do we support their government?


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2011)

Damn, that's phuqed up!

But if we here in Amerika, shot and killed people that are suspected to have committed crimes, we'd have no more criminals.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Why do we support their government?


 
For all the wrong reasons

I say the USA gets out of the Middle east and let them all kill each other.  Some will say dependance on oil.  Well Screw that!  We need to get off oil and get alternatives going.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Why do we support their government?




greed.


----------



## SFW (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, at least he didnt go out like a bitch....pleading, crying and screaming.


And theres 2 sides to every story


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 11, 2011)

This whole fucking world is upside down, whatever the story here is there is no excuse to shoot the unarmed teen.


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't know why they were all being standard offish with him and holding him at gun point. Doesn't really make sense if they were trying to subdue him.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 11, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> *This whole fucking world is upside down,* whatever the story here is there is no excuse to shoot the unarmed teen.


I hope there will be another Big Bang very soon, so that we can start all over again. 
Now back to the topic. While I believe it is wrong to shoot unarmed person, the unarmed person should also understand his situation and behave appropriately. In above video it looked like that man was chasing the troop to grab his gun. He should have stood still and explain to troops what he wants them to know. He shouldn't make them nervous by moving back and forth, and swinging his hands like that. I am sorry for him, his families and friends.


----------



## MDR (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd have to vote for ignorance.  Probably no consequences, either.  I'm guessing the shooter had little to no training, and allowed the situation to get out of control because of it.  No need to kill the kid under such circumstances.  Not exactly a volatile situation.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> I hope there will be another Big Bang very soon, so that we can start all over again.
> Now back to the topic. While I believe it is wrong to shoot unarmed person, the unarmed person should also understand his situation and behave appropriately. In above video it looked like that man was chasing the troop to grab his gun. He should have stood still and explain to troops what he wants them to know. He shouldn't make them nervous by moving back and forth, and swinging his hands like that. I am sorry for him, his families and friends.



I know I can't imagine what it would be like to stare down the barrel of an armed weapon, so I won't criticize the teenager. Suspect I'd pee my pants. 

That said, I wonder what the outcome would have been had the teen simply dropped where he was and laced his hands over his head. 

Would the ball-less "soldier" have stepped up and popped him in the skull or back anyway? Or would his fellows have stepped in to calm things down?

The boy shouldn't have let go of that gun after he committed to that course of action, though. One of the others might have shot him instead, I guess. Panic on both sides would be another guess. 

Panic and a loss of face.

"He, he, he _touched _my rifle!"


----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> I don't know why they were all being standard offish with him and holding him at gun point. Doesn't really make sense if they were trying to subdue him.



I won't criticize the teen, but I will bash the hell out of the armed personnel. Were they all children? Wasn't someone there to deescalate that sh1t? An experienced member could have knocked the boy out with the butt of his rifle, yes or no?

"*You*, STFU with your begging for your life!" *POW! *

(unconscious teenager)

Everyone laughs, parents come and collect their child, worst case scenario = concussion.

Otoh, I have no experience in something like this. Anyone out there with better options here?


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 11, 2011)

all i need is one of you motherfuckers talking bad about CD in my presence and  *BOOM   *


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 11, 2011)

The big question is how long before something like that begins to happen here on a regular basis?


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 11, 2011)

A fucking gun idiot. Point breath keep your eye on sight alignment and squeeze the trigger. That simple. Iraq and Afghanistan didn't fuck me up at all!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jun 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> Well, at least he didnt go out like a bitch....pleading, crying and screaming.
> 
> 
> And theres 2 sides to every story


 Amen or what do the islam people say


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 12, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> all i need is one of you motherfuckers talking bad about CD in my presence and  *BOOM   *


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 12, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> I hope there will be another Big Bang very soon, so that we can start all over again.
> Now back to the topic. While I believe it is wrong to shoot unarmed person, the unarmed person should also understand his situation and behave appropriately. *In above video it looked like that man was chasing the troop to grab his gun. *He should have stood still and explain to troops what he wants them to know. He shouldn't make them nervous by moving back and forth, and swinging his hands like that. I am sorry for him, his families and friends.



That was panic, poor kid knew that they were gonna kill him.


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah but i think thieves pretty much know how it goes over there. They know when they get caught how it goes down. I mean, its pakistan. Thats how they roll. Youre looking at it from an ultraLibby, western set of eyes. 4 eyes in your case  



Curt James said:


> I won't criticize the teen, but I will bash the hell out of the armed personnel. Were they all children? Wasn't someone there to deescalate that sh1t? An experienced member could have knocked the boy out with the butt of his rifle, yes or no?
> 
> "*You*, STFU with your begging for your life!" *POW! *
> 
> ...


----------



## MDR (Jun 12, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> The big question is how long before something like that begins to happen here on a regular basis?


 
Boy, that would get nasty very fast.  We live in a country with very well-armed civilians.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 12, 2011)

Notice the rangers shirt on the soldier with his back turned? Those soldiers are U.S. trained. Coincidence? doubtful. Our current military is the most battle hardened experienced military in our history. The kind of callousness one develops after so much exposure to war spreads like memetic plague.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 12, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Notice the rangers shirt on the soldier with his back turned? Those soldiers are U.S. trained. Coincidence? doubtful. Our current military is the most battle hardened experienced military in our history. The kind of callousness one develops after so much exposure to war spreads like memetic plague.


 

It is messed up. I have personally trained pakistani soldiers. The differance and why it will not happen here is the average american can out arm a police officer and the military cannot be used against the civilian population. That Constitutional, I know that doesnt mean jack shit to these retarded fucks running our country, but "theoretically" it wont happen.

Also with our military training other countries, the latest news from some current friends still on the darkside of our military, is that we are training and arming the libyan rebels to the T. The worst part is the opposition group arent your fun loving democracy hungry group. We shall see, the U.S. only gets involved where it suits us, or else we would be fucking syria and yemen and saudi arabia up for their acts against their civilian population. Its all propaganda, thats why I got out. I refuse to fight a rich mans war.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2011)

robbiek426 said:


> it is messed up. I have personally trained pakistani soldiers. The differance and why it will not happen here is the average american can out arm a police officer and the military cannot be used against the civilian population. That constitutional, i know that doesnt mean jack shit to these retarded fucks running our country, but "theoretically" it wont happen.
> 
> Also with our military training other countries, the latest news from some current friends still on the darkside of our military, is that we are training and arming the libyan rebels to the t. The worst part is the opposition group arent your fun loving democracy hungry group. We shall see, the u.s. Only gets involved where it suits us, or else we would be fucking syria and yemen and saudi arabia up for their acts against their civilian population. Its all propaganda, thats why i got out. I refuse to fight a rich mans war.


 

10+ /\/\/\/\


----------



## Saney (Jun 13, 2011)

robbiek426 said:


> The differance and why it will not happen here is the average american can out arm a police officer and the military cannot be used against the civilian population. That Constitutional, I know that doesnt mean jack shit to these retarded fucks running our country, but "theoretically" it wont happen.



Listen here you fat fuck, ever heard of Martial Law?


ANSWER ME GOD DAMN IT!


----------



## Chubby (Jun 13, 2011)

soldiers are soldiers. They follow orders. If they are ordered to kill civilians, they won't hesitate.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 13, 2011)

One of the best lines I heard, A reporter asked a U.S. sniper what he felt when he killed an insurgent and he said

Recoil


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 13, 2011)

That is so sad and hard to watch.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 13, 2011)

MDR said:


> Boy, that would get nasty very fast.  We live in a country with very well-armed civilians.



Yes, it would!  And I'm stockpiling ammo for my guns as well as looking to get another one or two guns.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> soldiers are soldiers. They follow orders. If they are ordered to kill civilians, they won't hesitate.



Several Egyptian pilots defected after being ordered to bomb civilians.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 13, 2011)

SFW said:


> Yeah but i think thieves pretty much know how it goes over there. They know when they get caught how it goes down. I mean, its pakistan. Thats how they roll. *Youre looking at it from an ultraLibby, western set of eyes. 4 eyes in your case*



lulz @ 4 eyes

_Bastard._


----------



## oufinny (Jun 13, 2011)

jagbender said:


> For all the wrong reasons
> 
> I say the USA gets out of the Middle east and let them all kill each other.  Some will say dependance on oil.  Well Screw that!  We need to get off oil and get alternatives going.



That is not an economically feasible plan.  You want to create an ASSLOAD of jobs, expand US oil drilling drastically.  People have no clue how far reaching the industry is and how many jobs it creates.  My company buys from all over the world and in most states in the US as well, not just the Gulf Coast where most of our operations occur.  Alternative energy does need to happen but as it stands now, it needs people with higher education and more so, math and engineering backgrounds, something the US is very short in.  The oil industry fills machine shops with work, factories with workers to make basics like safety equipment and those are jobs many people without a college education can do. Is it the solution to all our problems, of course not, but I could literally see a million jobs created in 3-5 years if an aggressive plan to drill is executed as the House of Reps has proposed.


----------

